# Stupid Question... Fuel storage in S occupancies.



## Builder Bob (Jun 22, 2010)

Does the universal 5 gallon red plastic jug sold at the big box stores meet the defintion of approved containers in IFC section 3404.3.4.4 of the 2006 IFC?

If over 10 gallons being used, I know it doesn't and metal safety cans woud be required..... But what about (1) 5 gallon jug and (2) 1 gallon jugs ?????

Old codes would require the metal safety cans but I can't seem to locate the same language in the IFC unless I exceed 10 gallons.

The website for the major producter of the red plastic jugs wasn't any help what so ever.


----------



## jim baird (Jun 22, 2010)

BB,

There are no stupid questions, just stupid answers, which is why I don't have this one for you right now.  I might expose myself.


----------



## jim baird (Jun 22, 2010)

IFC'06 definitions say "approved" means acceptable to the fire official...


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 22, 2010)

OK... thought I would share a little knowledge with ya'll .

 It would appear (in accordance with IFC 2006 3404.3.4.4) that the red plastic gas cans are acceptable for fuel storage for under 10 gallons accumaltive total. While the IFC, is silent about this, it does reference NFPA 30 for containers and tanks........ The container (red plastic jug) does meet the requirements of NFPA for approved containers since the jug is tested to ASTM F-852 standards.

Info from NFPA 30 -----

3.3.10* Container.   Any vessel of 119 gal (450 L) or less capacity used for transporting or storing liquids.

9.3.12   Liquids used for building maintenance, painting, or other similar infrequent maintenance purposes shall be permitted to be stored in closed containers outside of storage cabinets or inside liquid storage areas, if limited to an amount that does not exceed a 10-day supply at anticipated rates of use.

9.4 Acceptable Containers

(2)Plastic or metal containers meeting the requirements of and used for petroleum products within the scope of one or more of the following specifications:

(a)ASTM F 852, Standard Specification for Portable Gasoline Containers for Consumer Use

(b)ASTM F 976, Standard Specification for Portable Kerosine and Diesel Containers for Consumer Use

© ANSI/UL 1313, Standard for Nonmetallic Safety Cans for Petroleum Products

(d)ANSI/UL 30, Standard for Metal Safety Cans

(e)ANSI/UL 1314, Standard for Special Purpose Metal Containers

(f)FM Global Approval Standard for Safety Containers and Filling, Supply, and Disposal Containers — Class Number 6051 and 6052

Since the red jug had been casted with the approval standard in its side, ASTM F-852, it meets the requirments of approved containers as stated in IFC section 3404.3.4.4.

IMPORTANT DISCLAIMER -- While it may meet the requirments of the IFC and NFPA, it *does not *meet the requirements by OSHA for use on a construction site. They still specify metal safety cans.


----------

